# Search Bonvident (son of Turbulent.)



## Turbulent (23 May 2011)

For 5 years ago, we fockt a foal from our mare Turbulent. This colt we sold to Willem Greve and is eventually sold. Bonvident how I lost sight of.

Bonvident is now 5 years, we have sold him as a yearling and was still stallion. Bovident has a pedigree of Cartano x Lux x Concorde x Aram x Le Mexico. Bonvident is brown and had as a foal kol on her head, and left behind a white foot. Maybe he has more markings, but I do not know.

I know it has been sold to England, I have some photos of him as a foal.

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Cuffey (24 May 2011)

A horse of this name is being ridden by Kathy Schaepkens 
This lady has a Facebook page

The age is 5 years
http://www.dewarre.be/_ln/file.php?source=calendar&event=225&id=1598


----------



## cally6008 (24 May 2011)

Blimey, how did you find that out ?

Added and pointed to this direction


----------



## cally6008 (24 May 2011)

Turbulent - Is Bonvident een zoon van Carthano? niet Cartano als je in je eerste post?


----------



## cally6008 (24 May 2011)

heb je facebook?


----------



## kathytje (25 May 2011)

http://www.oypo.nl/pixxer.asp?id=1C76E44015E5289D


----------



## Turbulent (25 May 2011)

kathytje said:



http://www.oypo.nl/pixxer.asp?id=1C76E44015E5289D

Click to expand...

Ben jij de nieuwe eigenaar van Bonvident?


----------



## Turbulent (25 May 2011)

Ja: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1054920357


----------



## Turbulent (27 May 2011)

I found him!


----------



## Turbulent (30 May 2011)

Thank you.


----------

